
Ask HN: Issues with freelance websites for software engineers - sam-a
Has anyone had issues with Freelance websites like Toptal, Freelancer, Upwork, &amp; others?<p>I want to know issues people have had with these sites and what you would like to see, what you think they can do better, especially for software engineers who&#x27;re looking for side gigs.
======
ke_an
Upwork have their own creepy rules for banning freelancers - e.g. if you place
3 or more bids. Arrogant and ugly place. Not recommended definitely.

------
llampx
If you search on HN or Medium you will see a lot of horror stories and bad
experiences.

